# Show me some tube frame front ends



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

My racecars front end has got alot of rust and ive decieded ditch the whole **** of and make tube/space frame fornt end. 
Its a Mk1 Golf, as i see it the easiest way is cut frame rails right infront of the firewall, and keep the mounts for the controlarms untouched. Its midengine car so no motormounts needed, front is just going hold fuelcell and radiator, and mayby some lead to even out the weight.
Im starting of this next weekend so i need som inpiration!








A mix of the 2 pics below is what i fantasied about, show me a
other pics!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Rusto2nd)*

OH SWEET.. I wanna see some too!
Since your are rear engine mounted, this should be pretty easy for you. The largest concern is keeping the front end stiff especially for the strut perches. I would trianglate it to the dash upper and than some other frontal triangulation as you build the front 'rails'.


----------



## StormkinG (Feb 4, 2008)

im also working on doing this. google baz's beast with mk2 with an audi I5 turbo awd. im working on gathering the parts to build basicly the same thing however. back on subject. http://www.s2forum.com/forum/s...=golf
this thread has some nice picks of the work to be done.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Rusto2nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusto2nd* »_










I want to see pictures of the rear of the truck!


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

It was originally going to be an Audi V8 in the bed, but the project ended up being too long term and the builder didn't want to finish it... it's around VT somewhere. Also he revised the front end after those pics i believe, let me see if I can find some...
edit: nope i guess that was the final setup before he got rid of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GoingUp at 7:51 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

Forgot about the mkII S2! 
Also need inspiration for inner fenders, and how to mount the rest of the front. Doesnt have to be of a VW.
Im not finding anything on the net...


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

he's got some pics in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4765731


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_I want to see pictures of the rear of the truck!

Heh, I'm always surprised when that picture keeps popping up. I did the back end first, and my skills weren't up to par with how I later did the front end. If I kept it I would have had to redo lots in the rear. I never was able to get the engine running, and also I'm 6'5" 300#'s so it never would have been practical. No one wanted it on here and I was basically giving it away, so I sold it to a friend who wanted the engine out of it. It'll wind up in the crusher eventually I'm sure.
Here is a Cabriolet that u cut the front end off a few years ago. I liked having the removable nose for easy installation / removal of the engine, and planned on running a one piece fiberglass nose, but the deal fell through after I cut the body work off. Ugh


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Achilles)*


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Achilles)*


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

Really like the alu firewall!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Dry sump civic=







rool:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Rusto2nd)*

not mine but i love it


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

And here's mine coming together


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

Well its certainly not done, but its coming along just fine!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rusto2nd)*

looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (boost_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boost_addict* »_not mine but i love it

















Anymore pics of this car? its exactly what im looking to do to my GTI


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Anymore pics of this car? its exactly what im looking to do to my GTI

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4023735


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

neat tube work


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (boost_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boost_addict* »_









Well done! Can wait to have those type of fabrication skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Rusto2nd)*

Audi


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Show me some tube frame front ends (Rusto2nd)*

From South Africa comes these one piece front ends.
http://www.streetracing.co.za/...=2599


----------

